# SOG PowerLock EOD on sale.



## porkchop (Apr 15, 2011)

Found this today, I would guess it's a today only sale knowing woot.com, but I don't know for sure: SOG Multi-Tool PowerLock EOD with Leather Sheath for $29.99 @ deals.woot.com. There's been a lot of talk about SOG multi tools on here, thought this might make it worth it for someone on the fence about buying one. FWIW list price seems to be a bit over $100.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 15, 2011)

They have been on a few times in the last couple of months. I bought one the first time I saw it and have since bought them for a couple of co-workers that loved mine. Just swap out the file for the wire strippers, and maybe the scissors for a v-cut and your all set as an electrician.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, they will have a new item as of midnight Central Daylight time (GMT -6:00). Of course, the fun is seeing what will be offered tomorrow.


----------

